# Welche Fische für meinen Teich?



## holger_buns (27. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe einen kleinen Teich mit ca. 4500 Liter Inhalt der ca. 75 cm an der tiefsten Stelle hat. Ich möchte keine großen Fische im Teich und auch nicht so viele, so max. 10-15 Stck.

Was für Fische würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Soll ich die Fische noch vor dem Winter einsetzen?

Gruss
Holli


----------



## Christine (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?*

Hallo Holli,

gute Frage - kleine, für den Teich erprobte Fische, die meistens auch recht pflegeleicht sind, wären z.B. __ Moderlieschen, Goldelritzen (Pimephales promelas) - gibts auch in grau, Bitterlinge (Muschelproblem), Regenbogenelritzen (Notropis chrosomus), Elritzen (Phoxinus phoxinus - brauchen sehr sauerstoffhaltiges Wasser), __ Stichlinge (die Kanickel unter den Kleinfischen, haben  kaum Freßfeinde, aber interessante Brutpflege). Das sind die, die auch im Teich überwintern können.

Allerdings würde ich jetzt keine mehr einsetzen. Liebe im Frühjahr ab ca. 15°C Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Digicat (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?*

Servus Holli

Gar keine ..... 75cm Tiefe  ..... wird schon für Amphibien (__ Frösche, __ Molche ....) knapp 

Warum hast den Teich so "Seicht" gemacht 

Minimum 1m, besser tiefer ..... hat viele Vorteile, mehr Volumen, mehr Stabilität des Wasser .....

Edit: Sorry Elschen, aber die Tiefe ist schon grenzwärtig ....


----------



## holger_buns (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?*

Hallo,
ist nicht mehr zu ändern. Ich wollte anfangs keine Fische. Meine Frau aber jetzt. Von daher kann ich nicht mehr wie ca. 75 cm Wassertiefe anbieten.

Gruss
Holli


----------



## Christine (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?*

Servus Helmut,

ja - 75 cm ist für uns hart an der Grenze, aber guck mal, wo Holli wohnt. Das PLZ-Gebiet 56 könnte durchaus gemässigter sein (Weinbaugebiet).


----------



## Digicat (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?*

Servus

Geografisch kenn ich leider Eure gemäßigten Gebiete nicht 

Grundsätzlich solllte ein Teich aber minimum eine Tiefe von 1 Meter haben ... weniger kann, muß aber nicht gut gehen. Vorallem wenn sich die Flächenausdehnung dieser "Tiefzone" auf vielleicht nur 1 m² erstreckt. Mehr an Tiefe, wie auch an Fläche wirkt sich auf alle Fälle positiv auf den Besatz aus.

Ansonsten wollte ich auch den vorgeschlagenen Besatz, von Dir, Elschen, auch schreiben, wobei ich vielleicht die Bitterlinge (hast eh wegen Muschel geschrieben) nicht empfehlen würde .... der __ Muscheln wegen ....

@ Holli: Wie groß ist den diese 75cm Tiefzone  ... haben die Fischi`s genug Freiraum zum "überwintern" ohne das sie sich gegenseitig in der Winterruhe stören .... würde Streß und damit verbunden, eine höhere Anfälligkeit auf __ Parasiten nach sich ziehen.


----------



## Aquabernd (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?*

Moin Moin,

bei mir in 57 ist der Winter nicht dauerhaft hart . Es könnte mit Styropor funktionieren ein Teil der Oberfläsche Eisfrei zu halten. 
Ich werde es bei meinem mal Testen mit einer Platte und schräg eingesetzten Plastikröhrchen. Bin mal gespannt ob es klappt.:smoki


----------



## holger_buns (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?*

Hallo,
diese Tiefste Zone ist nicht sehr gross, ca. 1/2 qm. Ich stell heute abend mal Fotos ein vom Teich.

Gruss
Holli


----------



## Christine (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?*

Servus,

Holli sucht ja eh schon eine Möglichkeit des Eisfreihaltens (s. Teichbälle-Thread). Aber vielleicht kann er sich selber noch mal zur Geografie äussern - er müsste das doch am besten wissen  bevor wir uns hier seinen Kopf zerbrechen...

Den letzten Winter würd ich vielleicht nicht unbedingt als Maßstab nehmen


----------



## Aquabernd (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?*

stimmt der war extrem.


----------



## Digicat (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?*

Sollte dieser Winter nicht die neue Meßlatte sein 

Was nützt es, wenn ich auf mildere Winter fuße und es 5 Jahre gut geht und dann einen "Totalverlust" habe, weil der Winter mit aller Härte zuschlug .... kann doch nicht Sinn der Sache sein 

Also ich für meinen Teil, würde so Experimente nicht mit "Lebenden" durchführen.


----------



## Aquabernd (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?*

Moin Helmut,

ich hab ja auch nur Pflanzen drin. Da kann man das mal gut testen.


----------



## Aquabernd (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=306541/?q=zweiter+Naturteich#post306541


----------



## holger_buns (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?*

Hallo,
also wenn ich den letzten Winter nicht dazu rechne, dann bekommen wir im Winter so maximal -5 Grad. In der Regel sind die Winter bei uns doch recht mild gewesen in den vegangenen Jahren.

Ich wohne in der Eifel, also nicht direkt im Weinanbaugebiet der Mosel. Die Mosel ist noch ca. 25 km von uns entfernt.

Gruss
Holli


----------



## Digicat (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?*

Servus Bernd

[OT]Ich hoffe du hast keine __ Frösche zum überwintern im Teich ..... 

Vielleicht kannst dich daran erinnern .....

Ist zwar nicht restlos geklärt warum die Frösche sterben .... aber ..... Tiefe und Größe des Teiches spielen sicher eine Rolle ....[/OT]


----------



## holger_buns (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?*

Hallo,
also wissentlich habe ich keine __ Frösche. Falls sich der ein oder andere doch verirrt in meinen Teich, dann muss ich mal abwarten, was passiert.

Gruss
Holli


----------



## holger_buns (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?*

Hallo,
ich hab jetzt mal ein paar bilder zu meinem Teich hochgeladen, wen es interessiert.

Gruss
holli


----------



## Digicat (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?*

Servus Holli

Sind das alle Pflanzen die man auf den Bildern sieht 

Da würde ich im Frühjahr/Sommer 2011 nachbessern ..... 

Zu den Fischen .... heuer würde ich keine mehr einsetzen .... wie Christine (Blumenelse) schon geschrieben, nächstes Jahr ab 15°C Wassertemp. aufwärts


----------



## holger_buns (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?*

Ja, im Teich sind noch 3 Pflanzen, derzeit unter Wasser. Die sieht man auf den Bildern nicht. Ich hab für die Pflanzen auch schon einen extra Beitrag erstellt, da ich auch gerne eine Empfehlung zur Bepflanzung hätte.

Ich werd auf jeden Fall noch mehr Pflanzen einsetzen. Entweder jetzt noch oder im Frühjahr.

Danke und Gruss
Holli


----------



## archie01 (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?*



			
				Digicat; schrieb:
			
		

> wobei ich vielleicht die Bitterlinge (hast eh wegen Muschel geschrieben) nicht empfehlen würde .... der __ Muscheln wegen ....




Hallo
Warum diese Bedenken , den Bitterlingen gegenüber , gemeinsam mit einer __ Teichmuschel hätten die in so einem nicht (oder schwach ) gefilteten Teich sehr gute Chancen.
Ich habe selbst eine Teichmuschel seit 15 'Jahren in meinen Teichen , im vorletzten Jahr bescherte sie mir mit den Bitterlingen zusammen einige hundert Jungfische , die ich wohl leider im nächsten Jahr mit einem __ Flußbarsch bekämpfen muß 
Aber ansonsten sind diese  für  einen kleinen Teich sehr zu empfehlen.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Butterfly (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?*

Hallo Holli!

Habe mir gerade deine Teichbilder angesehen, dass sollen 4500l sein 
Kommt mir ehrlich gesagt bedeutend wenieger vor, hast du das Gesammtvolumen selbst eingeschätzt, oder auf die Wasseruhr gesehen?

Ich habe ja auch einen Miniteich (500l) und sehe da nicht wirklich einen Grössen Unterschied
Vieleicht irr ich mich auch.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Digicat (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?*

Servus Archie 



> Warum diese Bedenken , den Bitterlingen gegenüber , gemeinsam mit einer __ Teichmuschel hätten die in so einem nicht (oder schwach ) gefilteten Teich sehr gute Chancen.


Prinzipiell habe ich nix dagegen .... wenn der Teich tief genug ist 

Rechne von 75cm Tiefe nochmal 10cm Bodensubstrat/Sand ab, denn das brauchen __ Muscheln um sich wohlzufühlen .... bleiben 65cm Tiefe .... hmmm ... ein bisserl wenig


----------



## archie01 (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Archie
> 
> 
> Prinzipiell habe ich nix dagegen .... wenn der Teich tief genug ist
> ...



Hallo
Da hast du wohl Recht , allerdings waren meine ersten Teiche auch nicht viel tiefer , bei uns im westlichen Münsterland wird`s auch lange nicht so kalt wie im Süden der Republik , da ist das sicherlich zu wenig. Natürlich habe ich meinen heutigen Teich auch tiefer gebaut , ist jetzt 1,50m , aber die große Mehrheit der Gartenteiche hier ist um einen Meter  , nur ganz wenige haben die im Forum hier "standesgemäßen" zwei Meter.....


Gruß
Archie

PS Meinen Teich habe ich im letzten Jahr mittels starker Pumpen offen gehalten , ohne Verluste , auch nicht unter den zahlreichen Bitterlingen (500 Stck ??)


----------



## Zuckerschniss (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?*

Hallo Holli,

da Dein Teich noch relativ neu ist und wie ich gesehen habe, noch nicht ganz fertig ist (Gitter, Pflanzen, Steine), solltest Du mit dem Einsetzen von Tieren eh noch warten. Mach da keine Experimente, was kalte Winter betrifft, wenn der Teich nicht ausreichend tief ist. Mach Dich doch mal mit dem Gedanken an einen Naturteich vertraut, in dem zwar keine Fische sind, sich dafür aber reichlich anderes Getier einfindet.


----------

